# Palmchat Takes Social Media By Storm



## Vunderkind (Jul 9, 2014)

With over 80,000 users worldwide signing up daily, Palmchat, has joined millions of users around the world in sharing the fun of mobile social experience. 
Palmchat is an amazing innovative mobile social app that is compactable with all mobile operating system and downloadable from all mobile app stores: Java, Windows store, Apple store, Google play, Blackberry world-among others. It has interactive and fun custom features: Shake-Shake and Look around with other functional capabilities like the file share, instant messaging and voice recording. 
Palmchat offers premium user friendly online social and dating experience
with functional features such as chat rooms, voice recording capabilities, photo and video sharing and chat by interest.

A unique feature of Palmchat is Look-Around feature that gives the users the power to avoid all the queer chatties and connect with that special one just over your shoulder. The Look-Around uses GPRS system to show how close or far your online date is from you.

Happy-ever-after stories have been told by users who met online using the Look-Around custom feature to connect with each other on their first date.
With over 80,000 new users signing up daily from different mobile devices, Palmchat is fast becoming the choice social mobile platform for users around the world. 

It has become the user friendly interface and custom features usher in a new face of social interaction and bonding. 

Hear the living testimony of Mrs. Bimpe Ajayi, a Human Resource Manager with a multinational company in Lagos, who met her hubby, Frederick on Palmchat. She said: "It was a very pleasant night; the first night of our honeymoon. Frederick is such a loveable person; he always has something amusing to say, quite an accommodating gentle man and slow to anger. Some people find it hard to believe me when I tell them that I met this amazing man on Palmchat.
"I didn’t just bump unto him on Palmchat-no. I wanted him, I dreamt of that special one but I just didn’t know how, where and when I will meet him until a friend introduced me to Palmchat."

Palmchat Opens Group Chat Engine For 2014 Miss Nigeria Contestants 

Palmchat is given a golden opportunity for Nigerian ladies to become Miss Nigeria in the 2014 beauty contest.
With over 80,000 users worldwide signing up on daily basis, Palmchat is a new innovative mobile social app that is compactable with all mobile operating system and downloadable from all mobile app stores: Java, Windows store, Apple store, Google play, Blackberry world-among others 

With Miss Nigeria beauty pageant around the corner, Nigeria’s to-be beauty icons are grabbing their chances to be shortlisted for the contest and show off what sublime endowment a cocktail of genes could conjure.
Some contestants are really showing innovation, a really good criterion for selecting a Miss Nigeria. These beauties are filling out their registration form and sharing their Miss Nigeria story on Palmchat.

The Palmchat Miss Nigeria group is a group open to contestants of the 2014 Miss Nigeria beauty pageantry. Contestants fill their registration online hassle free and share their stories and selfies on a cool, interactive platform.

Nigerian ladies can Join the world of hi-tech beauties on Palmchat; check out whose story is the most inspiring and whose selfie is making the buzz as Nigeria’s premiere beauty contest gets social. 
Palmchat offers premium user friendly online social and dating experience
with functional features such as chat rooms, voice recording capabilities, photo and video sharing and chat by interest.


----------

